# How often do you need to lubricate the cube?



## rubiknewbie (Nov 2, 2009)

After using it for some time, the cube feels sticky and rough. How often do you need to lubricate the cube to keep it smooth? Or is it time to adjust the tension looser?


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

I clean and lubricate my cube about once every two weeks.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

Intuition tells me when.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 2, 2009)

I do it when it feels bad.

Sorry, didn't answer the question. For me I lube like once a month.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Intuition tells me when.



That's the word of a true cuber. Don't ask, just do it when it feels like a good time to.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 2, 2009)

When it needs it. I never lube my cubes without cleaning them first though.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 3, 2009)

So it's true that you have to lube it regularly? I was hoping someone would say when done correctly you just need to lube it once .


----------



## V-te (Nov 3, 2009)

Every week, and every 3 weeks I perform maintenance


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 3, 2009)

whenever i feel like it.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have like, 30 3x3s, so I write down when I last lubed and cleaned them. If a cube has not been cleaned/lubed in a while, I check on it. I then decide if it needs lube/maintenance.


----------



## panyan (Nov 3, 2009)

i relube whenever it starts to hurt 





no really, when the turning is no longer smooth


----------



## Muesli (Nov 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> i relube whenever it starts to hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what SHE said!

On topic, when I notice it being a little slow/sticky to move. 3 short squirts works just fine.


----------



## panyan (Nov 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I notice it being a little sticky.



thats what SHE said!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 3, 2009)

I lube it when it stops turning smooth, and therefore pops more often. That would be like once in a month


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 3, 2009)

i lube my cube about ever 2 months or so.
i can use a "bad" cube fro quite some time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2009)

It depends on the cube too. My new type A-III gets locky after every 200 solves or so and will require lube to make it less locky..so I usually lube it every 2-3 days and wash every 2 weeks or so..I think Type As generally need a lot of lube and frequent lubing


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow. I got my new 3x3 like the beginning of October and only lubed it once so far. And I only lubed my old cube like once or twice like a year ago. Maybe that's why they're not smooth.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2009)

I find when I start getting bad times that are about 5 seconds off of my average, it's time to relube.


----------



## Kian (Nov 3, 2009)

It's probably somewhere around every monthish for my 3x3. It depends on how much I use the cube, really. I don't have a set time, like others said, I can feel when it needs some lube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2009)

It depends on the cube really. My c4y would eat lube like crazy, but my A rarely needs it. But you should lube whenever it starts to feel bad.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 4, 2009)

I lube every month or so, but I clean it whenever it starts feeling sticky or slow. I sometimes lube it 1 week apart and immediately have to clean it off, because it does more harm than good.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 4, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> It depends on the cube too. My new type A-III gets locky after every 200 solves or so and will require lube to make it less locky..so I usually lube it every 2-3 days and wash every 2 weeks or so..I think Type As generally need a lot of lube and frequent lubing



I also feel my new type A-III gets sticky quite fast and needs to lube to prevent locking.

How do you wash it? Put in a basin and stuff or just tissue paper?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 4, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on the cube too. My new type A-III gets locky after every 200 solves or so and will require lube to make it less locky..so I usually lube it every 2-3 days and wash every 2 weeks or so..I think Type As generally need a lot of lube and frequent lubing
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16369


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 4, 2009)

I re lubricate it when it does not have it's usual uber-smooth turning. Like how some Cubers hold the Lw Layers and spin the R layer with one finger. If that doesn't happen, I'm re lubing it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 4, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I re lubricate it when it does not have it's usual uber-smooth turning. Like how some Cubers hold the Lw Layers and spin the R layer with one finger. If that doesn't happen, I'm re lubing it.



i've never seen anyone do that before. could you show me what that is?


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 4, 2009)

lube when you feel like it needs to be cleaned and clean when you feel like it needs to be lubed.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I re lubricate it when it does not have it's usual uber-smooth turning. Like how some Cubers hold the Lw Layers and spin the R layer with one finger. If that doesn't happen, I'm re lubing it.
> ...



Whether the breakin method works or makes cubes die faster is up for debate, but pestvic's breakin method video shows him doing it a bit right at the beginning. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPCPWLCNB4I


----------

